# CMH Admissions 2013-2014



## nasir_

Hi. I was just wondering if I will be able to get into CMH with a 70.6% UHS aggregate. I know CMH has a high merit  but I also read somewhere on this forum that CMH has its own entry test. If I score high in that (around lets say 9% out of 12.5% allocated for their own entry test) will I get in? And does CMH take donations? If you have some information regarding CMH entry test, please share.


----------



## Maha momal

U hv great chances for cmh. There is no merit ok. Iys ur luck. Bcz last year student got admission in bds of cmh with aggregate of 50% without giving any donation. So just pray for ur sake.


----------



## Achow

I went to cmh today, they said last year their merit closed at 82 last year, i know the entrance test matters but its only 12.5 percent. I suggest you do apply to cmh but keep your other options firm.


----------



## nasir_

@ Achow: I am also applying to LMDC. But if I do ace their entry test I get a total Cmh aggregate of 78-79 percent. That's okay right?


----------



## Achow

nasir_ said:


> @ Achow: I am also applying to LMDC. But if I do ace their entry test I get a total Cmh aggregate of 78-79 percent. That's okay right?


Dear nasir, i do not mean to upset you but last year the cmh aggregate which got admission was 82, and i talked to the admin there, they are expecting the merit to increase this year due to an increased pool of applicants. I suggest that you keep lmdc as firm choice in your mind. Lmdc accepts a uhs aggregate of 74 above. Lmdc also has intake through self finance scheme in which you pay a foreign seat fee in the first year and then local fee for the rest of the years.


----------



## nasir_

LMDC? And an aggregate of 74? NO WAY. Cuz a friend of mine got admission in LMDC and she had an aggregate of 67.5%. So no. And I also know that LMDC also gives admission on FSc. basis as well as admissions on basis of UHS aggregates. I had 900 marks in FSc. and only messed up MCAT. Also, I talked to the CMH administration people about two weeks ago and they told me that yes the merit was 82% but it is expected to decrease this year because this year the admissions for private med schools begin after admission for govt. med schools. The students who did not make it into govt. med schools, only they are going to be trying out for private med colleges. Those students are obviously going to be students who got less that 83% because if they had aggregates of 82 or 83 % then they would have gotten into govt. colleges like Sheikh Zayd or Ameer ud Din medical college because this year the number of govt. medical colleges has increased. Last year this was not the case. Last year even brilliant students with aggregates of 83% plus decided to opt for private medical colleges because they weren't sure whether they would be getting into govt. medical colleges. Those students had money and decided to go for private med schools because that way they would be guaranteed a seat in private institutions like CMH, FMH, LMDC etc. So I think this year is going to be different. But I appreciate you giving your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## umair333

Nasir , I don't agree with you because if some was' nt sure about his admission at Govt Medical College then he would submit fee at a private college and if by luck his name comes in govt college then he would get full refund from private college except for admission fee...CoRrect me If I'm wrong!


----------



## nasir_

umair333 you are entitled to your opinion. You can disagree if you think differently.


----------



## umair333

Means u don't have any explanation for my argument? Or U r accepting it right!


----------



## nasir_

And also for those students who could afford private med schools decided to go with private medical schools. They preferred private medical schools over government ones.

- - - Updated - - -

And umair333, no, I am not accepting your argument. No way.


----------



## zizi

Has someone applied in central park medical college?


----------



## nasir_

Not me


----------



## zizi

Hm any idea about their merit?


----------



## nasir_

Not really. Sorry.


----------



## zizi

its ok


----------



## Achow

nasir_ said:


> LMDC? And an aggregate of 74? NO WAY. Cuz a friend of mine got admission in LMDC and she had an aggregate of 67.5%. So no. And I also know that LMDC also gives admission on FSc. basis as well as admissions on basis of UHS aggregates. I had 900 marks in FSc. and only messed up MCAT. Also, I talked to the CMH administration people about two weeks ago and they told me that yes the merit was 82% but it is expected to decrease this year because this year the admissions for private med schools begin after admission for govt. med schools. The students who did not make it into govt. med schools, only they are going to be trying out for private med colleges. Those students are obviously going to be students who got less that 83% because if they had aggregates of 82 or 83 % then they would have gotten into govt. colleges like Sheikh Zayd or Ameer ud Din medical college because this year the number of govt. medical colleges has increased. Last year this was not the case. Last year even brilliant students with aggregates of 83% plus decided to opt for private medical colleges because they weren't sure whether they would be getting into govt. medical colleges. Those students had money and decided to go for private med schools because that way they would be guaranteed a seat in private institutions like CMH, FMH, LMDC etc. So I think this year is going to be different. But I appreciate you giving your opinion. Thanks.


Look nasir, last year there were 35,000 applicants this year there are 42,000 applicants, andthis year only approx 200 seats of sheikh zaid will be added and sheikh zaid's merit is number 4 right after sims. And also this year cmh is letting you apply with sat2 in leui of the mcat, which gives one a better aggregate, so i think the merit is by no chance decreasing.


----------



## nasir_

@ Achow: Did you read a post by the user Maha Momal? It's the second post in this thread. Students with 50% aggregates get admitted into CMH which is a very good private medical and dental institute. And if there's one thing I've learnt after joining this forum and reading the posts. Private medical colleges are NEVER predictable. Let's just hope for the best. The most I can do is pray to ALLAH ALMIGHTY to help me secure admission in a good private medical college. Ameen.


----------



## Lahore

Hey. I plan on applying in cmh. I wanted some guidelines. I wànt to go for bds


----------



## botmen

Achow said:


> Look nasir, last year there were 35,000 applicants this year there are 42,000 applicants, andthis year only approx 200 seats of sheikh zaid will be added and sheikh zaid's merit is number 4 right after sims. And also this year cmh is letting you apply with sat2 in leui of the mcat, which gives one a better aggregate, so i think the merit is by no chance decreasing.


If we apply thro sat2...which fee structure will be applicable on us? Intl one? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achow

botmen said:


> If we apply thro sat2...which fee structure will be applicable on us? Intl one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


If u apply through sat 2 as a local applicant then local fee


----------



## Neuroleptic

Guys I scored 80.19 %.. and almost every good medical college in Lahore seems to have closed their merit at around 81-82%.. What do I do


----------



## SonnenSays

Neuroleptic said:


> Guys I scored 80.19 %.. and *almost every *good medical college in Lahore seems to have closed their merit at around 81-82%.. What do I do


What do you mean "almost every". Only CMH closed last year at 80 and Shalamar at 79.


----------



## Neuroleptic

I called up shalamar a few months back and they said it closed at 82%! That has to be right, I mean why would they lie to me? Then in another thread somebody posted that shareef had closed at something around 81, 82 as well.. Those guys at wah medical college also said that their last merit was 82% and these were pretty much all that I was going to apply to. Even though I doubt it about shareef but still if somebody said something they must have said it from some knowledge about it. The only option left seems to be LMDC, that's going to be my back up plan, in sha Allah.


----------



## SonnenSays

Neuroleptic said:


> I called up shalamar a few months back and they said it closed at 82%! That has to be right, I mean why would they lie to me? Then in another thread somebody posted that shareef had closed at something around 81, 82 as well.. Those guys at wah medical college also said that their last merit was 82% and these were pretty much all that I was going to apply to. Even though I doubt it about shareef but still if somebody said something they must have said it from some knowledge about it. The only option left seems to be LMDC, that's going to be my back up plan, in sha Allah.


Well my mother called these places and shareef closed at 77 and shalamar at 79. CMH at roughly 80. Again you can choose to believe whoever you want but I don't think the merits were that high.


----------



## Neuroleptic

I just hope the merits weren't as high I have heard they were..


----------



## nasir_

I think we ALL hope that the merit wasn't as high as people say.


----------



## hifz22

*Merit*



Achow said:


> I went to cmh today, they said last year their merit closed at 82 last year, i know the entrance test matters but its only 12.5 percent. I suggest you do apply to cmh but keep your other options firm.


NO I called them last month and they said it closed ay 80.6.. 82 is to much


----------



## maida malik

this is soo damn weird ...almost everone is thinking that with this 12.5% apptitude test thing in cmh, their aggregate will increase..
i have an aggregate of 82.5%...and if i put like 70/100 in their test...my aggregate goes all the way to 80% .
cuz people lets be rational..cmh test if not AS tough as mcat..its still something...:? and getting as high as 90 in it??


----------



## nasir_

You do have a point, maida.


----------



## spike2

Yeah, I also agree with that point. Suppose if someone has 75% UHS aggregate without the aptitude test and scores 100/100 in the test, which is highly improbable, he/she will end up with 79.267% total aggregate, which I think is not enough for admission. So realistically speaking only people with 79%+ aggregate without the aptitude test has a chance of admission.


----------



## maida malik

exactly :\ ....plus i went to cmh aaj they said and i quote "last year merit btany humari policy nahi hai" 
on phone they said "lastyear merit was 84%":?


----------



## spike2

maida malik said:


> exactly :\ ....plus i went to cmh aaj they said and i quote "last year merit btany humari policy nahi hai"
> on phone they said "lastyear merit was 84%":?


But I know someone who got into CMH last year. He told me that last year's merit was 80.5%. So most probably this year the merit will increase. And as for the test it won't be too difficult, would be general questions from BOTH FSc and A level.


----------



## maida malik

thats not helping :?...like i said my aggregate goes to 80 with 70 marks :\...what should i do?


----------



## spike2

maida malik said:


> thats not helping :?...like i said my aggregate goes to 80 with 70 marks :\...what should i do?


There is only thing you can do, which is to get more than 70 marks  As I said the test wouldn't be difficult you can score more than 70 easily!


----------



## maida malik

#sigh 
yeahhh


----------



## spike2

maida malik said:


> #sigh
> yeahhh


No wait. If you have 82.5% UHS aggregate scoring 70/100 will not decrease it to 80. Scoring 60 will decrease it to 80.


----------



## maida malik

spike2 said:


> No wait. If you have 82.5% UHS aggregate scoring 70/100 will not decrease it to 80. Scoring 60 will decrease it to 80.


letme give you my detail marks..


----------



## Achow

maida malik said:


> letme give you my detail marks..


 i went with my dad and met the colonel incharge of the admissions there, he said last year our cmh merit was 82 , and if you have a uhs merit of 80 , the only way to get an 82 cmh aggregate is by scoring a better percentage in the cmh test than in your mcat. As far as the test diffuclty goes, 75/100 is an average score, if you have a uhs aggregate of 80, its likely you'll score higher than 75. If you have given sat 2 , the entrance test will be exempted in your case.


----------



## spike2

Achow said:


> i went with my dad and met the colonel incharge of the admissions there, he said last year our cmh merit was 82 , and if you have a uhs merit of 80 , the only way to get an 82 cmh aggregate is by scoring a better percentage in the cmh test than in your mcat. As far as the test diffuclty goes, 75/100 is an average score, if you have a uhs aggregate of 80, its likely you'll score higher than 75. If you have given sat 2 , the entrance test will be exempted in your case.


Ahan. So now we know the difficulty of the test. Do you know anything about the pattern of the test? Like anything? How much questions from bio, chem, phy. any aptitude questions/math questions? I am confused from where to start.


----------



## Achow

spike2 said:


> Ahan. So now we know the difficulty of the test. Do you know anything about the pattern of the test? Like anything? How much questions from bio, chem, phy. any aptitude questions/math questions? I am confused from where to start.


Im not sure about the test pattern, but as far as i can guess its going to be a general aptitude test, with maths, phys bio chem and i think so english too.


----------



## spike2

Achow said:


> Im not sure about the test pattern, but as far as i can guess its going to be a general aptitude test, with maths, phys bio chem and i think so english too.


Hmm yeah, this pattern seems most reasonable. Thanks!


----------



## Neuroleptic

Physics, chemistry, bio and english was it last time I checked...


----------



## Achow

Cmh's website isnt working, anyone else having this problem too


----------



## SonnenSays

Achow said:


> Cmh's website isnt working, anyone else having this problem too



Servers must be overloaded.


----------



## braeem

I think CMH and shalamar etc dont give accurate closing merits. Because a friend of mind went to CMH last year with a 72% merit.

By the way, isnt CMH's test supposed to be an aptitude test? Since they have'nt given any specific topics i suppose it'll just test your 'aptitude' and not your knowledge of the sciences. i guess thats how it should be. General knowledge and IQ test basically. In Shifa they take an aptitude test like that.


----------



## Umer Yamin

braeem said:


> I think CMH and shalamar etc dont give accurate closing merits. Because a friend of mind went to CMH last year with a 72% merit.
> 
> By the way, isnt CMH's test supposed to be an aptitude test? Since they have'nt given any specific topics i suppose it'll just test your 'aptitude' and not your knowledge of the sciences. i guess thats how it should be. General knowledge and IQ test basically. In Shifa they take an aptitude test like that.


Shifa test was filled with loads of Organic and all other sciences, same for the AKU test and they're also called aptitude tests.


----------



## SonnenSays

braeem said:


> I think CMH and shalamar etc dont give accurate closing merits. Because a friend of mind went to CMH last year with a 72% merit.
> 
> By the way, isnt CMH's test supposed to be an aptitude test? Since they have'nt given any specific topics i suppose it'll just test your 'aptitude' and not your knowledge of the sciences. i guess thats how it should be. General knowledge and IQ test basically. In Shifa they take an aptitude test like that.


Braeem what was your aggregate and your mcat score?


----------



## spike2

I hope CMH's test won't be too difficult or ratta-lized  Because if it is full of FSc MCQs in which you have to remember each and every tiny value/detail then I am screwed.


----------



## SonnenSays

spike2 said:


> I hope CMH's test won't be too difficult or ratta-lized  Because if it is full of FSc MCQs in which you have to remember each and every tiny value/detail then I am screwed.


Don't worry, it will be full of f.sc mcqs


----------



## spike2

SonnenSays said:


> Don't worry, it will be full of f.sc mcqs


I sure hope not.


----------



## AbraDabra

I dont think its a generalized test like Shifa's aptitude test, nor a completely course-based test like the MCAT, probably a mix of the two. Seems more like a formality then an actual test.


----------



## maida malik

its NOT going to be a generalized test people..it will be as real as mcat:?...it will have 25 mcqs each of every subject."maths" would not be included...
there wont be ANY IQ level questions...it would have ratta based questions aswell from fsc ofcourse.and as far as its difficulty level is concerned it surely wont be easy scoring 85 plus without having studied a word after mcat...
at least that was the pattern of the test last year..


----------



## SonnenSays

maida malik said:


> its NOT going to be a generalized test people..it will be as real as mcat:?...it will have 25 mcqs each of every subject."maths" would not be included...
> there wont be ANY IQ level questions...it would have ratta based questions aswell from fsc ofcourse.and as far as its difficulty level is concerned it surely wont be easy scoring 85 plus without having studied a word after mcat...
> at least that was the pattern of the test last year..


I just wanna ask who didn't know this?


----------



## maida malik

oh good for you ,you knew that already! :thumbsup:
how bout just ignore it then and let other people read it...yea?


----------



## zara13

People claiming their "friends" got in CMH with aggregates of 50% and 72%- R.E.A.L.L.Y? -.- This is stirring hope in my disillusioned 76% agg heart. Is there honestly any truth in this?


----------



## botmen

zara13 said:


> People claiming their "friends" got in CMH with aggregates of 50% and 72%- R.E.A.L.L.Y? -.- This is stirring hope in my disillusioned 76% agg heart. Is there honestly any truth in this?


My aggregate is 80.4%
Tbh, i doubt ill be making it to cmh...even after doing good in their ET. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## maida malik

zara13 said:


> People claiming their "friends" got in CMH with aggregates of 50% and 72%- R.E.A.L.L.Y? -.- This is stirring hope in my disillusioned 76% agg heart. Is there honestly any truth in this?


ofcourse its true! i can literally pinpoint a girl whoo is currently studying in cmh with an aggregate of not more than 68%.and that also from batch 2012..
but she went there with extremely high "safarish"!...because lets face it people, how else could she have gotten the admission? and whats with the administration of CMH saying that last year merit was 81 82%...


----------



## Crypt

zara13 said:


> People claiming their "friends" got in CMH with aggregates of 50% and 72%- R.E.A.L.L.Y? -.- This is stirring hope in my disillusioned 76% agg heart. Is there honestly any truth in this?


Those vre kids of army big guns!
U got a handful that...
Ur seat goes nowhere.

But in pure merit...
Its 80.

Work an iron 'sifarish' from a brigadier or smthing...
Ur miss cmh in a finger snap.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Those vre kids of army big guns!
> U got a handful that...
> Ur seat goes nowhere.
> 
> But in pure merit...
> Its 80.
> 
> Work an iron 'sifarish' from a brigadier or smthing...
> Ur miss cmh in a finger snap.


Gotta love dat#generalswag


maida malik said:


> oh good for you ,you knew that already! :thumbsup:
> how bout just ignore it then and let other people read it...yea?


Me replying to your post won't stop others from reading it. So how about it?:thumbsup: yeah?


----------



## maida malik

i was just answering your question,dude :roll:.if quoting me will make you get back at me,ohkaaay then


----------



## SonnenSays

maida malik said:


> i was just answering your question,dude :roll:.if quoting me will make you get back at me,ohkaaay then


The question wasn't addressed to you. I asked who didn't know. You knew that, hence you were exempt from the question. What you wrote wasn't an answer. Me replying was never going to stop anyone from reading it.
"getting back" lol, what do you think, we are fighting?


----------



## maida malik

SonnenSays said:


> The question wasn't addressed to you. I asked who didn't know. You knew that, hence you were exempt from the question. What you wrote wasn't an answer. Me replying was never going to stop anyone from reading it.
> "getting back" lol, what do you think, we are fighting?


oh i dont know how things work here but i thought that maybe if a person "quotes" your comment and then write below it,it somewhat means that ,he/she is talking to you...thats the reason i got the impression that you were talking to me :?
and the way you are talking,it does seem like that you are fighting...
anyways...my mistake  #peace


----------



## SonnenSays

maida malik said:


> oh i dont know how things work here but i thought that maybe if a person "quotes" your comment and then write below it,it somewhat means that ,he/she is talking to you...thats the reason i got the impression that you were talking to me :?
> and the way you are talking,it does seem like that you are fighting...
> anyways...my mistake  #peace


Not necessarily so, was using your words to address other. Like how people reply to a quote and write this at the end.


----------



## shahtaj

Can any one please tell me about the difficulty level of cmh test .................. and also i need to know wahts the syllabus ...same as that of uhs ? or complete fsc ?

- - - Updated - - -

is the syllabus same as for uhs ????? and whats the difficulty level ?


----------



## AbraDabra

I like how the CMH website is still offline :roll:


----------



## sami987

i know everybody here is confused about cmh test syllabus..but would you guys share how are you preparing for it???


----------



## Achow

Will a 82.59 get me into cmh?? Cmh's admission office says its gonna be border line case and if the merit bar rises then im off the hook.


----------



## SonnenSays

Achow said:


> Will a 82.59 get me into cmh?? Cmh's admission office says its gonna be border line case and if the merit bar rises then im off the hook.


If you can't get in with your 82.6, what the hell am I doing with my 78.4?
Also, does cmh have seats reserved for the army?


----------



## Achow

SonnenSays said:


> If you can't get in with your 82.6, what the hell am I doing with my 78.4?
> Also, does cmh have seats reserved for the army?


Yup, for cadets


----------



## SonnenSays

Achow said:


> Yup, for cadets


When I was applying they had separate forms for army and civilians. Not just cadets, any progeny of army.


----------



## Achow

SonnenSays said:


> When I was applying they had separate forms for army and civilians. Not just cadets, any progeny of army.


Well youre right, i did notice that too. So are they all in for getting favoured or something?


----------



## SonnenSays

Achow said:


> Well youre right, i did notice that too. So are they all in for getting favoured or something?


You tell me.
Not one for conspiracy theories but I smell a yahoodi saazish


----------



## AbraDabra

I think they give about 15ish seats to medical cadets, rest are open merit?


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> I think they give about 15ish seats to medical cadets, rest are open merit?


In my mind, I think 40 seats are for army and then the remaining 60 are for people with high aggregates. Punjab merit cuts off at 84, so starting from people with 85 who don't want to leave lahore, they all must choose cmh and must bring it's merit up. Again don't get what everyone sees in it.


----------



## AbraDabra

Well I chose trying for CMH over going to Shifa myself. 
I dont think 40 is a possibility. The aggregate is calculated as a first merit/last merit thing, I believe, not an average of everyones combined aggregates.


----------



## Achow

SonnenSays said:


> In my mind, I think 40 seats are for army and then the remaining 60 are for people with high aggregates. Punjab merit cuts off at 84, so starting from people with 85 who don't want to leave lahore, they all must choose cmh and must bring it's merit up. Again don't get what everyone sees in it.


I do have the exact same feeling , otherwise it doesnt make sense. With 100 seats on open merit, a private med college cant have that high a closing aggregate.


----------



## AbraDabra

Because its good? 
Keep in mind, last year people with less then 84% didnt get into government medical colleges. Alot of people had scores ranging from 80 to 84.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Well I chose trying for CMH over going to Shifa myself.
> I dont think 40 is a possibility. The aggregate is calculated as a first merit/last merit thing, I believe, not an average of everyones combined aggregates.


I meant they must only give the last merit of the 60th person who got in on the open seats.

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Because its good?
> Keep in mind, last year people with less then 84% didnt get into government medical colleges. Alot of people had scores ranging from 80 to 84.


I know. Have thought about it.

- - - Updated - - -



Achow said:


> I do have the exact same feeling , otherwise it doesnt make sense. With 100 seats on open merit, a private med college cant have that high a closing aggregate.


I am with you brother.


----------



## AbraDabra

Cant do that. They have to give PMDC their full list of candidates I think, unless they're allowed a whole separate entry for the army cadets, which would be impossible to keep a secret.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Cant do that. They have to give PMDC their full list of candidates I think, unless they're allowed a whole separate entry for the army cadets, which would be impossible to keep a secret.


Dude it's not just about cadets. Any army children could have gotten his/her hand on that form.


----------



## AbraDabra

Regardless, they would need to report their admissions. And I dont think they would be stupid enough to lower their merit just to get army brats in.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Regardless, they would need to report their admissions. And I dont think they would be stupid enough to lower their merit just to get army brats in.


It's not called combined military for nothing.


----------



## spike2

So what do you guys think about this year's merit for non-army folks? I have an 81.53% aggregate and I doubt that I would make it. I think the merit will close around 82.5% this year.


----------



## SonnenSays

spike2 said:


> So what do you guys think about this year's merit for non-army folks? I have an 81.53% aggregate and I doubt that I would make it. I think the merit will close around 82.5% this year.


Yeah, about 83% for the 60 who actually made it on merit.


----------



## Achow

How much do you guys think you'll get out of 100 on the entrance test


----------



## asfih22

AbraDabra said:


> Regardless, they would need to report their admissions. And I dont think they would be stupid enough to lower their merit just to get army brats in.


any idea how many seats are reserved for the army kids?


----------



## AbraDabra

3.


----------



## Achow

Guyyysss, how was the entrance test, did you all find it quite difficult?


----------



## Neuroleptic

Most of it was easy, just a few questions were difficult.


----------



## asfih22

yeah, those riddles were hard


----------



## braeem

Well im telling you what i she told me. She had 73% merit and shes in CMH. But yeah maybe its because of sifarish or something i duno. My aggregate is 76%.


----------



## Crypt

braeem said:


> Well im telling you what i she told me. She had 73% merit and shes in CMH. But yeah maybe its because of sifarish or something i duno. My aggregate is 76%.


U got any army contacts?


----------



## MedCat

Cmh had reserved seats for army sons.... I didnt know that... What was their merit ?

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

For that #armyswag safarish, you would need to have a father with at least the rank of a brigadier. Lt and major general would be better. I guess that's why i was lolling at the dude who was boasting about being a colonel.


----------



## braeem

Army contacts i do have. But i really dont feel good getting into CMH on a safarish considering thats evenpossible. 
Whats the point of getting staright A's if safarish is your gateway to a medschool. But sadly thats how the pak system works. Alevel is practically useless for medical students. 

By the way. Did anyone notice how poorly the english questions were designed in the CMH test? Also the math ones. They didnt even test your IQ! They were so pointless and some questions themselves had grammatically incorrect english. After giving Sat 1 , coming across such questions really makes me sad.


----------



## SonnenSays

braeem said:


> Army contacts i do have. But i really dont feel good getting into CMH on a safarish considering thats evenpossible.
> Whats the point of getting staright A's if safarish is your gateway to a medschool. But sadly thats how the pak system works. Alevel is practically useless for medical students.
> 
> By the way. Did anyone notice how poorly the english questions were designed in the CMH test? Also the math ones. They didnt even test your IQ! They were so pointless and some questions themselves had grammatically incorrect english. After giving Sat 1 , coming across such questions really makes me sad.


Worthy hall attendants, we would like to remind you that the test is designed by a panel of expert examiners so that there is no ambiguity.

Well that's army english for you.


----------



## Crypt

braeem said:


> Army contacts i do have. But i really dont feel good getting into CMH on a safarish considering thats evenpossible.
> Whats the point of getting staright A's if safarish is your gateway to a medschool. But sadly thats how the pak system works. Alevel is practically useless for medical students.
> 
> By the way. Did anyone notice how poorly the english questions were designed in the CMH test? Also the math ones. They didnt even test your IQ! They were so pointless and some questions themselves had grammatically incorrect english. After giving Sat 1 , coming across such questions really makes me sad.


But u know the closing merit ryt?
80...

With a 76...ur passing up on shifa..?
Thinking of cmh..?


----------



## asfih22

SonnenSays said:


> Worthy hall attendants, we would like to remind you that the test is designed by a panel of expert examiners so that there is no ambiguity.
> 
> Well that's army english for you.


her accent was even more annoying and the never ending list of the stupid ok reports!


----------



## SonnenSays

asfih22 said:


> her accent was even more annoying and the never ending list of the stupid ok reports!


I liked her voice, but the dude's voice was super annoying.


----------



## asfih22

SonnenSays said:


> I liked her voice, but the dude's voice was super annoying.


hahaha! Nooo it was too squeaky 
that old guy was alright I guess


----------



## adeel12

I am seeing a link on CMH website for aptitude test results but when I enter my ARN number its not shoqing the result guess they are uploading the results.


----------



## botmen

result will be released tom i.e 12th nov


----------



## med123

My aggregate is 83.9 ..will I get admission in cmh?

- - - Updated - - -

Hey! I have an aggregate of 83.9 ..will I get admission iincmh medical college?


----------



## braeem

No not passing up on shifa...iv submitted the fee...its my backup :/ 
And the ok reports were sooo annoying...but i liked her voice yes


----------



## AbraDabra

I got in


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

AbraDabra said:


> I got in


Well done mate


----------



## braeem

Everyone who got in please post your overall CMH merit and also tell us whether youll be accepting or not.


----------



## Achow

Whats your aggregate bro?


----------



## Eman

I got in too  Don't know my overall merit because I don't know what I scored in the test. Just got a text saying that I got in. And I'm accepting it as well.


----------



## asfih22

I got in too! 
Btw abra dara, they're asking for bank draft tomorrow, and at this time we can't get a bank draft cuz all banks are closed.. what are you doing?


----------



## AbraDabra

Guys they're asking for everything by tomorrow :/ isn't that a bit steep? Dont they give a week atleast?


----------



## asfih22

AbraDabra said:


> Guys they're asking for everything by tomorrow :/ isn't that a bit steep? Dont they give a week atleast?


they shouldd!!
I'm gonna go with the admission fee only, and tell em that it's impossible to get the bank draft at 8 in the morning..
even shifa gave a week...


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

Guys if it isn't possible to give them everything tomorrow, then just go ahead and tell them that, I'm sure it won't change your admission status


----------



## AbraDabra

Im going to go and tell them they're being impossible.


----------



## amian2886

what was ur agg for mcat n fsc? how did ur cmh paper go?


----------



## sami987

but the result isn't opening..do you guys know your merit position??

- - - Updated - - -

my aggregate is 81.16 but i didn't get any msg.


----------



## umair333

My aggregate is 76.6%.....Is there any chance for BDS @ CMH?My aptitude test went quite good as well....Is there any hope?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

umair333 said:


> My aggregate is 76.6%.....Is there any chance for BDS @ CMH?My aptitude test went quite good as well....Is there any hope?


I don't think so bro, it might happen, but as far as I think your aggregate is too low


----------



## AbraDabra

I guess you'll just have to wait until CMH website decides to actually work :/


----------



## Achow

I have an aggregate of 82.5 and i didnt get a call!


----------



## umair333

With 76.6% is there any chance for MBBS @ FMH, , SHARIF or LMDC, Akhtar Saeed?


----------



## sami987

maybe the 81s and 82s aggregate get a call from cmh tomorrow..i really hope

- - - Updated - - -

maybe they will call aggregates of 81 and 82 tomorrow...i really hope

- - - Updated - - -



umair333 said:


> With 76.6% is there any chance for MBBS @ FMH, , SHARIF or LMDC, Akhtar Saeed?


your chances at lmdc are bright.

- - - Updated - - -



umair333 said:


> With 76.6% is there any chance for MBBS @ FMH, , SHARIF or LMDC, Akhtar Saeed?


your chances at lmdc are bright.


----------



## mmaaz98

those who got a call plz mention their merit


----------



## AbraDabra

85%+ for me.


----------



## sami987

abradabra do you know your cmh test score??


----------



## mmaaz98

mine is 82.6 but no call, got the call frm fmh


----------



## AbraDabra

Noone does sami, the website isnt working properly


----------



## sami987

and the result date mentioned on cmh website is 12 nov so the aptitude test result link will start working tomorrow i believe.and mmaz do you know your fmh test score??

- - - Updated - - -

abradabra what if your name comes in government merit list also..where will you go then??


----------



## AbraDabra

I dont know @[email protected] just confused I guess. Lol.


----------



## Awais Ishaq

mmaaz98 said:


> mine is 82.6 but no call, got the call frm fmh


ccongrats! what have they told you? I mean what do u need to do next? have they given you any deadline?


----------



## mmaaz98

yeah, to deposit fees by 3pm tomorrow otherwise seat will be offered to next person

- - - Updated - - -

they just told u r selected, no test score or anything else


----------



## asfih22

Okay so who's going to CMH now? 
We're gonna be class of 2018


----------



## AbraDabra

Any ideas on the fee's thing? 
I have the documents ready, not the fee though


----------



## medcrazy

did cmh gv u a deadline to pay fee?? wouldnt people wd 85+ get in govt?? coz wat i heard is that d closing merit of uhs at 86 is a rumour spread by private med colgs!!:?


----------



## noffess

Hey guys 
i got a call from FMH for BDS and they have asked to deposit the fee tomorrow by 3 PM... i have an aggregate of 75 %
BUT i'm not going there. i want to go to CMH and i'm going to wait for it 
really tensed


----------



## adeel12

mmaaz98 said:


> yeah, to deposit fees by 3pm tomorrow otherwise seat will be offered to next person
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> they just told u r selected, no test score or anything else


So you are going to FMH ???

- - - Updated - - -



medcrazy said:


> did cmh gv u a deadline to pay fee?? wouldnt people wd 85+ get in govt?? coz wat i heard is that d closing merit of uhs at 86 is a rumour spread by private med colgs!!:?


But still a back up plan should be there.

- - - Updated - - -



noffess said:


> Hey guys
> i got a call from FMH for BDS and they have asked to deposit the fee tomorrow by 3 PM... i have an aggregate of 75 %
> BUT i'm not going there. i want to go to CMH and i'm going to wait for it
> really tensed


Hey with 75% you must be pretty sure that you have nailed the CMH test otherwise you are just taking a huge risk.


----------



## noffess

75.36 %


----------



## vita123

I have an aggregate of 78.6...do I have chances for cmh BDS??I got a call from fmh but I want to wait for cmh....


----------



## adeel12

vita123 said:


> I have an aggregate of 78.6...do I have chances for cmh BDS??I got a call from fmh but I want to wait for cmh....


You have a chance of course even I have a chance in CMH too but I am not willing to waste away a good opportunity which I aleady have in my hand.


----------



## mmaaz98

no, waiting for cmh


----------



## zara13

noffess said:


> Hey guys
> i got a call from FMH for BDS and they have asked to deposit the fee tomorrow by 3 PM... i have an aggregate of 75 %
> BUT i'm not going there. i want to go to CMH and i'm going to wait for it
> really tensed


Did you apply just in BDS or MBBS as well?
?


----------



## noffess

adeel12 said:


> So you are going to FMH ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But still a back up plan should be there.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hey with 75% you must be pretty sure that you have nailed the CMH test otherwise you are just taking a huge risk.


well i didnt nail it but i guess i'll get an 80 on it hopefully
i know its a huge risk but i really want to go to CMH 

- - - Updated - - -



zara13 said:


> Did you apply just in BDS or MBBS as well?
> ?


JUST BDS


----------



## vita123

Is cmh even going to put up a list since they have already started giving the calls??


----------



## Achow

Guys the result is out, go check it on the website


----------



## AbraDabra

Could you link it please? Cant find it anywhere :/


----------



## SonnenSays

I enter my ARN but it says admission process is closed.



AbraDabra said:


> Could you link it please? Cant find it anywhere :/


Didn't you already get in?


----------



## Achow

Same problem here man, CMH really needs a better software guy.


----------



## AbraDabra

Well yeah. I just wanted to check my score.
Didnt you?


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Well yeah. I just wanted to check my score.
> Didnt you?


You don't need to be nervous.
Know mine is gonna be bad and even if it is good I won't get in.


----------



## adeel12

noffess said:


> well i didnt nail it but i guess i'll get an 80 on it hopefully
> i know its a huge risk but i really want to go to CMH
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> JUST BDS


Wish you luck.


----------



## sami987

Achow said:


> Guys the result is out, go check it on the website


i can't find it ..it still says "the admission process is closed"


----------



## shahtaj

the result is out .............


----------



## ajlal rehman

shahtaj said:


> the result is out .............


what is your agg?????????


----------



## vita123

I got the call from cmh...I have to give the bank draft and docs on the 18th


----------



## cefspan

vita123 said:


> I got the call from cmh...I have to give the bank draft and docs on the 18th


can you please tell us your aggregate?


----------



## umer3053

vita123 said:


> I got the call from cmh...I have to give the bank draft and docs on the 18th


@vita123
what is your CMH aggregate?
Can you please tell us?


----------



## Neuroleptic

my cmh aggregate's
* 78.5546 *
..Do I stand a chance for MBBS?


----------



## vita123

I don't know about my cmh aggregate but my UHS aggregate is 78 .6, and I got in for BDS.

- - - Updated - - -

I just found my cmh aggregate its 79.3


----------



## sapphires

Guys, How do we know what our merit number is for CMH? It's not even there on CMH result card.


----------



## med123

My aggregate is 83.9 and I didnt get any call or message from cmh :'(


----------



## rabi

med123 said:


> My aggregate is 83.9 and I didnt get any call or message from cmh :'(


Is that your cmh aggregate? and have you applied for MBBS only?


----------



## umer3053

my CMH aggregate is 80.19. Do i stand a chance for admission in MBBS?


----------



## noffess

do i have chance for BDS with 74.77% ???


----------



## rabi

cmh should have given a merit list or merit no. , none knows what is last merit on their first list...and what are their chances in second list....


----------



## maida malik

totally agree with you..btw whats your cmh aggregate?


----------



## shahtaj

my cmh aggregate is 82.1...


----------



## umer3053

rabi said:


> cmh should have given a merit list or merit no. , none knows what is last merit on their first list...and what are their chances in second list....


Do you know what was the final merit last year?


----------



## noffess

hmm im really tensed 
please do PRAY for meeee 
beacause i got a call from FMH and im not going there
CMH is my last hope


----------



## cefspan

rabi said:


> cmh should have given a merit list or merit no. , none knows what is last merit on their first list...and what are their chances in second list....


read whats written on your profile picture and pay heed to it!
YOU WILL GET WHAT YOUR SUPPOSED TO GET!

secondly, give thm time... they just displayed the result! Soon they will start calling...


----------



## shahtaj

InshAllah ... hope so..


----------



## dany0boy

is any one see result of CMH test? at website or any one else


----------



## Areeb Afzaal

Hello all. My one senior gotinto Cmh last year and his merit was 80.5 and he is saying that this was the last merit!I


----------



## Achow

Cmh aggregate of 82.597, really hoping for a call. This year the merit list starts at 86, lets hope it travels down all the way


----------



## Areeb Afzaal

How do u know it starts at 86. Lets hope u are right. It will also get me enrolled.


----------



## Achow

Areeb Afzaal said:


> How do u know it starts at 86. Lets hope u are right. It will also get me enrolled.


My friend is on top of the list, thats how i know


----------



## dany0boy

Achow said:


> My friend is on top of the list, thats how i know


 where is the list?


----------



## Achow

dany0boy said:


> where is the list?


No idea, my friend went for the interview today, so he told me once he came back


----------



## umer3053

Achow said:


> My friend is on top of the list, thats how i know


how do you know your friend is on top of the list?
list isn't displayed yet

- - - Updated - - -



Achow said:


> No idea, my friend went for the interview today, so he told me once he came back


interviews will start from 14th of nov.
it's on their website :?


----------



## Achow

umer3053 said:


> how do you know your friend is on top of the list?
> list isn't displayed yet
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> interviews will start from 14th of nov.
> it's on their website :?


its a big lie, two of my friends, both deposited their fee today and got interviewd


----------



## umer3053

my CMH aggregate turn out to be 80.19
Can anybody please tell me what are my chances for MBBS?


----------



## sami987

my cmh aggregate is 80.5155..me also tensed alot..but i think that we should just calm our nerves down till 16 nov..everything will be clear after uhs merit list.


----------



## med123

My cmh aggregate is 81.6 and yess I've applied only for mbbs


----------



## Neuroleptic

yeah a friend of mine received a call yesterday from cmh even before the result was released, they asked him to deposit his fees by 8 o'clock today. His merit is around 83 something.. No interview, nothing.


----------



## rabi

maida malik said:


> totally agree with you..btw whats your cmh aggregate?


79.3 , whats yours?

- - - Updated - - -



umer3053 said:


> Do you know what was the final merit last year?


it was 79. smthng


----------



## sami987

rabi said:


> 79.3 , whats yours?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> it was 79. smthng


u r talking about mbbs or bds??


----------



## rabi

cefspan said:


> read whats written on your profile picture and pay heed to it!
> YOU WILL GET WHAT YOUR SUPPOSED TO GET!
> 
> secondly, give thm time... they just displayed the result! Soon they will start calling...


WHY SOOO AGGRESSIVE???:!: and they have already started calling :roll:...

- - - Updated - - -



sami987 said:


> u r talking about mbbs or bds??


MBBS


----------



## shahtaj

I heard that kast years merit was 78


----------



## mmaaz98

mine is 80.799 and just mbbs!!!1


----------



## Mekiyusuf

shahtaj said:


> I heard that kast years merit was 78


True...!!


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

Last year's BDS merit was around 78, MBBS was 80, I would advise those who are very close to the 80 mark as in 80.something to have a backup option as well because by not having one and waiting for CMH you'd truly be on the edge of the blade


----------



## noffess

but my friend got in with 76% agg in BDS and she also told me that the merit was still lower for BDS then how can you say that? :/


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

So either I've been very ill informed by my BDS juniors, or maybe your friend got it wrong, if that's the case however, then maybe people who are floating in the 80s can still try for BDS, not for MBBS though, of that merit I am positive


----------



## SonnenSays

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> So either I've been very ill informed by my BDS juniors, or maybe your friend got it wrong, if that's the case however, then maybe people who are floating in the 80s can still try for BDS, not for MBBS though, of that merit I am positive


I think that only happens if they had applied for both.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

SonnenSays said:


> I think that only happens if they had applied for both.


Have you gotten in somewhere sonnen?


----------



## AbraDabra

My CMH aggregate is 84.5085%. 
Whoa, you were given till the 18th?! they were amazingly aggressive with me, telling me I need to join NOW and stuff. Felt like I was being sold to :s


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

AbraDabra said:


> My CMH aggregate is 84.5085%.
> Whoa, you were given till the 18th?! they were amazingly aggressive with me, telling me I need to join NOW and stuff. Felt like I was being sold to :s


Did you end up joining mate?


----------



## AbraDabra

....Yep. LOL.
Dont see how I could get a better safety then CMH/Shalamar.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

AbraDabra said:


> ....Yep. LOL.
> Dont see how I could get a better safety then CMH/Shalamar.


Well then welcome to the class of '18 kid


----------



## AbraDabra

Thanks bro. 
No ragging pliss.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

AbraDabra said:


> Thanks bro.
> No ragging pliss.


Haha I'll try to fight the urge


----------



## AbraDabra

Anyone else who's paid for CMH today?
Btw it seems kind of unfair if they made me sign up tomorrow, and gave other kids till the 18th... How's that planned at all.


----------



## SonnenSays

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Have you gotten in somewhere sonnen?


Got into CPMC but didn't deposit the money, so no.

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Anyone else who's paid for CMH today?
> Btw it seems kind of unfair if they made me sign up tomorrow, and gave other kids till the 18th... How's that planned at all.


Must not like you.


----------



## AbraDabra

Not like me enough to demand I join soon as possible. :roll:


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Not like me enough to demand I join soon as possible. :roll:


Either they like you too much that they don't want to be separated from you for a day or dislike you and hoped to cause discomfort by asking for the money so quickly.


----------



## AbraDabra

Maybe its both.


----------



## shahtaj

so what do you people think ? what is going to be the last merit for cmh this year?


----------



## SonnenSays

shahtaj said:


> so what do you people think ? what is going to be the last merit for cmh this year?


82-83

- - - Updated - - -

I was thinking about something and if everyone can volunteer to help, I would appreciate it a lot.

Can all of you please state your cmh result and your mcat percentage out of a 100?


----------



## asfih22

SonnenSays said:


> 82-83
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I was thinking about something and if everyone can volunteer to help, I would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Can all of you please state your cmh result and your mcat percentage out of a 100?


83.3 uhs and 80 out of 100 in cmh test

- - - Updated - - -



Achow said:


> Cmh aggregate of 82.597, really hoping for a call. This year the merit list starts at 86, lets hope it travels down all the way


it started with 88!
there was girl there with 87.7 and her merit was in 40s

- - - Updated - - -



noffess said:


> 75.36 %


their last year's merit was 76% for bds, i guess, a really big risk that you're taking


----------



## AbraDabra

Im really expecting CMH to close around 83% this year :|


----------



## asfih22

cefspan said:


> read whats written on your profile picture and pay heed to it!
> YOU WILL GET WHAT YOUR SUPPOSED TO GET!
> 
> secondly, give thm time... they just displayed the result! Soon they will start calling...


last score on 1st merit list is 83 point something.. and there aree sooo many in 1st list who have a very high score, many above 86, so 2nd merit list would include all those whose merit goes down to 82 or even 81, this is what I think after spending the whole day there for interview and shizz


----------



## sami987

nooooooo i don't want that..


----------



## botmen

asfih22 said:


> last score on 1st merit list is 83 point something.. and there aree sooo many in 1st list who have a very high score, many above 86, so 2nd merit list would include all those whose merit goes down to 82 or even 81, this is what I think after spending the whole day there for interview and shizz


I thought cmh doesnt display their merit list 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## braeem

so i guess people with 78% aggregate should say goodbye to CMH  sad


----------



## Anzaa

Aoa ! Does anyone have any idea the last merit for cmh mbbs uptill now??? people saying it will be 83-84 %! is that true ???

- - - Updated - - -



asfih22 said:


> last score on 1st merit list is 83 point something.. and there aree sooo many in 1st list who have a very high score, many above 86, so 2nd merit list would include all those whose merit goes down to 82 or even 81, this is what I think after spending the whole day there for interview and shizz


Many people also dropped out from the 1st and 2nd list, those with high agg cuz they were sure to get in govt. ! And since seats increased theres a good chance merit might drop till 80 or who knows below? Also people are just depositing fees just to secure their seats and most probably will drop out if they get in govt. sector


----------



## AbraDabra

CMH has gone retarded. They asked me to submit dues ASAP, and now that I did, they're asking me why didnt I submit yet -_-


----------



## Anzaa

AbraDabra said:


> CMH has gone retarded. They asked me to submit dues ASAP, and now that I did, they're asking me why didnt I submit yet -_-


Well congrats !!!
Whats your agg and cmh test score???


----------



## Achow

asfih22 said:


> last score on 1st merit list is 83 point something.. and there aree sooo many in 1st list who have a very high score, many above 86, so 2nd merit list would include all those whose merit goes down to 82 or even 81, this is what I think after spending the whole day there for interview and shizz


So i should be hopeful with a 82.59 , thanks mate


----------



## AbraDabra

I had 84.8% or something I think


----------



## Anzaa

Achow said:


> So i should be hopeful with a 82.59 , thanks mate


Yes you have a realy good chance. Most probably ul get a call before 16th !


----------



## Achow

AbraDabra said:


> I had 84.8% or something I think


What if you make it to amiruddin or sheikh zayed?


----------



## AbraDabra

Oh, my MCAT agg. is 85%+, I meant my CMH one.


----------



## Achow

AbraDabra said:


> Oh, my MCAT agg. is 85%+, I meant my CMH one.


Oh mashaAllah , even better chances at sheikh zayed then. Will you still stick to cmh?


----------



## Anzaa

AbraDabra said:


> Oh, my MCAT agg. is 85%+, I meant my CMH one.


Oh wow that's really good! You do have a good chance for Skzmdc ! But its good u deposited fee at cmh just in case. 
Go for Skzmdc if u get there. It has a really good clinical side.


----------



## AbraDabra

Ofcourse, if I could go for SK, i'd take it  CMH is the best safety I could have though. So yeah grateful for that.


----------



## Anzaa

AbraDabra said:


> Ofcourse, if I could go for SK, i'd take it  CMH is the best safety I could have though. So yeah grateful for that.


It is no doubt. Best of luck !!!


----------



## Achow

AbraDabra said:


> Ofcourse, if I could go for SK, i'd take it  CMH is the best safety I could have though. So yeah grateful for that.


Will cmh refund your fee?


----------



## AbraDabra

Yeah, they kinda have to if i ask it before classes start, lol.


----------



## cefspan

AbraDabra said:


> I had 84.8% or something I think


welcome aboard kid!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahmad Zia

Ignore my naivety but any chance of admission with a CMH merit of 79.7?


----------



## AbraDabra

Thanks cefspan


----------



## asfih22

who else is going to CMH?


----------



## Achow

asfih22 said:


> who else is going to CMH?


Pray i join you, have an 82.59, should i be hopeful?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

Achow said:


> Pray i join you, have an 82.59, should i be hopeful?


I think you have a fair chance kid


----------



## AbraDabra

Whats it with you two calling all of us kids  
My aggregate was 84%+ and I was among the first 10 called, so you definitely have a strong chance


----------



## Achow

AbraDabra said:


> Whats it with you two calling all of us kids
> My aggregate was 84%+ and I was among the first 10 called, so you definitely have a strong chance


Just super tense


----------



## AbraDabra

I have a rather weird question. Can we smoke on campus?


----------



## Achow

AbraDabra said:


> I have a rather weird question. Can we smoke on campus?


i saw a big no smoking sign there


----------



## sami987

AbraDabra said:


> Whats it with you two calling all of us kids
> My aggregate was 84%+ and I was among the first 10 called, so you definitely have a strong chance


84+ among top ten then i think i can have some chance with cmh aggregate of 80.5....really hope so


----------



## cefspan

AbraDabra said:


> I have a rather weird question. Can we smoke on campus?


yeah you can:cool!: one ain't gonna say a thing!


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

AbraDabra said:


> Whats it with you two calling all of us kids
> My aggregate was 84%+ and I was among the first 10 called, so you definitely have a strong chance


Im 24 so I guess it comes naturally or habitually to refer to someone who's going to be a freshman as kid
Regarding smoking on campus
It isnt forbidden, I would know
However it doesn't do wonders for your image


----------



## mantshaa

I received call from cmh n shalamar n hope to get in wah medical college... Where should i go?


----------



## asfih22

AbraDabra said:


> I have a rather weird question. Can we smoke on campus?


i saw a guy dojng so, outside the cafeteria


----------



## Anzaa

mantshaa said:


> I received call from cmh n shalamar n hope to get in wah medical college... Where should i go?


Cmh. What's your cmh and uhs aggregate ?


----------



## mantshaa

85.2050% uhs n 82.78% cmh


----------



## Anzaa

mantshaa said:


> 85.2050% uhs n 82.78% cmh


That's good score. When did u receive the call?


----------



## mantshaa

Umm alhmdoLILLAH..thanx... i received it on wednesday :|

- - - Updated - - -

Ur aggregate anzaa?

- - - Updated - - -

Ur aggregate anzaa?


----------



## Anzaa

mantshaa said:


> Umm alhmdoLILLAH..thanx... i received it on wednesday :|
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ur aggregate anzaa?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ur aggregate anzaa?


I'm in 3rd year


----------



## Achow

mantshaa said:


> 85.2050% uhs n 82.78% cmh


82.7 and any idea what was your number on the merit list?


----------



## Eman

AbraDabra said:


> Whats it with you two calling all of us kids
> My aggregate was 84%+ and I was among the first 10 called, so you definitely have a strong chance


How can you be amongst the first 10 to be called? A friend of mine has a CMH aggregate of 85.5+ and she was amongst the top 20 to be called. And she knew it because they told her that you're amongst the top 20.


----------



## AbraDabra

I have no clue actually. They just told me I was in the first 10 to be called. Lol.


----------



## Eman

AbraDabra said:


> I have no clue actually. They just told me I was in the first 10 to be called. Lol.


Wierd. Thats conflicting information from them then.


----------



## ajlal rehman

79.4 WALON KA KOI CHANCE HA CMH ............MAIN

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> I have no clue actually. They just told me I was in the first 10 to be called. Lol.


ANY IDEA WHERE WILL THE MERIT LIST WILL END......HAVE THEY DISPLAYED YET OR NOT


----------



## Achow

*GOVT merit rises, 86 is the closing aggregate.Damnnnn*


----------



## ajlal rehman

have any idea of cmh closing merit


----------



## Achow

ajlal rehman said:


> have any idea of cmh closing merit


Nope, am curious about it myself


----------



## AbraDabra

Well looks like im definitely in CMH now. 
Cya there everyone


----------



## Maheen Saeed

ajlal rehman said:


> have any idea of cmh closing merit


not sure but believe it to be 82.5+ -83:roll:

- - - Updated - - -



ajlal rehman said:


> have any idea of cmh closing merit


not sure but believe it to be 82.5+ -83:roll:


----------



## Achow

Chances of people still vacating their slot?

- - - Updated - - -



mantshaa said:


> 85.2050% uhs n 82.78% cmh


At the interview was there anyone with an aggregate lower than yours?


----------



## Maheen Saeed

anyone went for LMDC interview today? they're gonna display the lists etc within a week they said but akhtar saeed (where i was called for interview :? s well) demands fee in a day or two? what should i do now,wait?:?


----------



## umair333

My CmH agg iz 75.4%....I did'nt received any call for BDS...I applied only for BDS...IS there any hope or I'm out?


----------



## FZZR

Maheen Saeed said:


> anyone went for LMDC interview today? they're gonna display the lists etc within a week they said but akhtar saeed (where i was called for interview :? s well) demands fee in a day or two? what should i do now,wait?:?


There isn't enough time and enough chances to let them slip by, to be honest. But depends on your agg.


----------



## danger boy

chill guys...chill.....anybody got weed?


----------



## yoyahyo

danger boy said:


> chill guys...chill.....anybody got weed?


----------



## penguin

So are the first years supposed to wear the uniform starting monday?


----------



## Ilovemed

I have a question do cmh medical and dental college lahore have the policy of paying cadet? Can u go as a paying cadet and also what aggregate do you need to get in? And is there a different merit for people belonging to army?


----------



## sana1044

My aggregate is 74%. Is there any chance for me to get admission in CMH?


----------



## KRRISH

Difficult... if merit decreases u will get


----------



## cefspan

Nope unless you apply on sat score or on one seat reserved for army wards


----------



## nasir_

I have an aggregate of 80 percent on the sat ii basis. What are my chances for MBBS in CMH?


----------



## bilbobaggins

Can anyone explain to me how to apply on SAT 2 basis as a local? I have 80% UHS aggregate, so can i apply on SAT 2 basis? And any other information would be appreciated.


----------



## nasir_

did you give sat ii? @bilbobaggins


----------



## bilbobaggins

Yes I have given SAT 2, I scored 2150/2400. What are my chances?


----------



## nasir_

did you give mcat as well?


----------



## bilbobaggins

Yes but didn't get a decent score. Only got 840.


----------



## nasir_

Then you can apply as a local student too. Provided you appeared in mcat.


----------



## bilbobaggins

Thanks nasir_, I just visited the college site and got the idea of how SAT 2 basis works.


----------



## nasir_

@ bilbobaggins: you're welcome


----------



## cefspan

Mention your sat score along with mcat marks while filling the forms


----------



## nasir_

@ cefspan yeah. Is an 80 percent sufficient for CMH? I mean, do I stand a chance ?


----------



## moonlight

can any one please tell me the closing merit of LMDC for 2013 for MBBS & BDS as well


----------



## Asma Sohail

I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.

Thank you!


----------



## Basmah

I will apply as a local student in cmh. i have a sat score of 2120 and 85.7% agregate. do i stan a chance on local seat. please tell i am very worried.


----------



## bilbobaggins

Did you appear for the UHS MCAT, Basmah?


----------



## Basmah

I wil appear for sindh mcat in oct. Will my chances for cmh decrease if i get less marks in mcat. Remember i am applying as a sat applicant on local seat.


----------



## bilbobaggins

I think you needed to appear in UHS MCAT if you wanted to apply as a local candidate on SAT2. I'm not sure about the Sindh MCAT. You should call CMH and confirm it from them. No chances won't decrease, only appearance is compulsory. Those marks would be considered which are higher/better. 

CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE

Check the link for more info.


----------



## Basmah

I checked the cmh site. It says that the provincial/federal test for local applicants is mandatory. Thankyou for the information. Do you think i have a chance to make it to cmh with an agregate of 85.7%?


----------



## bilbobaggins

Yes, you have a solid chance of making it with that aggregate as a local applicant.


----------



## Basmah

That sounds good!  whats your agregate? Where are you going to apply?


----------



## bilbobaggins

I'm also going to apply to CMH as a local candidate on SAT-2 basis. My aggregate comes out to be 86.68%.


----------



## Basmah

Oh you are my competition then. Haha! Which other unis will u apply to?


----------

